# Flex Plumbing?



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

novicepro said:


> Hey Threaderman, how hard is it to get a plumbing license in Oklahoma? I do plan to stay there a while.


You need 4 years verifiable/notarized experience in order to test.The requirements are fairly easy,complying to code once your here is tough.I have to pull permits for even clothes washer and dryer swap-outs,it's rediculous,but it's the law.Even in residential now,all tub shower valves,Jacuzzis,etc. must be thermo or pressure balanced.Safety pans can only have drains made of approved water dist. pipe,it goes on,and on.But it's a good thing,it really protects our businesses and the public.The test is not easy.I met many people who were re-testing 3 and 4 times.After the 2nd fail you must wait 6 mths.I scored very well on my Plumbing and Law the first time I tested in this state,but I studied hard.You must have bonding and insurance before Lic.issuance.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

threaderman said:


> You need 4 years verifiable/notarized experience in order to test.The requirements are fairly easy,complying to code once your here is tough.I have to pull permits for even clothes washer and dryer swap-outs,it's rediculous,but it's the law.Even in residential now,all tub shower valves,Jacuzzis,etc. must be thermo or pressure balanced.Safety pans can only have drains made of approved water dist. pipe,it goes on,and on.But it's a good thing,it really protects our businesses and the public.The test is not easy.I met many people who were re-testing 3 and 4 times.After the 2nd fail you must wait 6 mths.I scored very well on my Plumbing and Law the first time I tested in this state,but I studied hard.You must have bonding and insurance before Lic.issuance.


I wish we were as stringent in Alabama to keep the hacks at bay!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It was localized, not all states were affected, the issues on the fitting were resolved, there no longer a risk, and are now perfectly safe for use.



I am completely for the system. I am just not comfortable with the speed of advent. It was approved too soon with little training (it is Idiot-Proof).

I am also not comfortable with polymeric supply lines of ANY form. Poison.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Believe me,southern engineering [not a compliment],is every-where here.I am also seeing some nice work which gives me hope and lets me know there are others here in it for the long haul and that care about the integrity of our profession.


----------



## BBS (Dec 10, 2007)

*Hear Say!*

Hey Guys,

I recently got back from helping out in Bay ST.Louis Mississippi on a construction trip to help out Katrina victims.All my carpenter tools stayed locked away as I got exposed to plumbing two houses with this PEXs system.
I see some good and bad with this system.There is hear say of rats or squirrels having a field day with these hoses already.Guess this could be a good thing when your in the repair business,not for homeowners.
I am curious if they make a manifold where multiple hoses could be connected.
Is it my understanding they make two different kinds of couplings,we used the rings that clamped around the outside. We did not have the high dollar crimper and it made it hard to see the rings,twice I clamped to low and had to cut off.The cutter we had to cut the ring off was a joke,faster with a hacksaw blade.Also it didn't take long to get tired of using the go and no go gauge.
My personal opinion it is better suited in commercial work.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

BBS said:


> Hey Guys,
> There is hear say of rats or squirrels having a field day with these hoses already.Guess this could be a good thing when your in the repair business,not for homeowners.


This part of it is such a non-issue: If you've got rodents running through the walls, deal with the rodents! They're not supposed to be living with you. I've heard this for years, but have never run into ANY rodent damaged pex, or heard personally from any individual that has.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

reveivl said:


> This part of it is such a non-issue: If you've got rodents running through the walls, deal with the rodents! They're not supposed to be living with you. I've heard this for years, but have never run into ANY rodent damaged pex, or heard personally from any individual that has.


I think it can happen.I owned a house in clearwater Fl.,and we were in a drought,and my clothes washer and softener were both in the garage.I woke to a flooded garage on 2 different occasions ,and discovered fruit rats had eaten through the tubing on the appliances.I definately think it can be a problem for bungalow style homes if critters get thirsty enough.


----------

